# Racycle Madness...Restoring a Roadster



## Larmo63 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bit by bit, it's all getting restored.......I had to have these special screws that 

hold the crank arms to the bottom bracket axle fabricated...a labor of love for sure.

Kinda where I'm at, at this stage of this build.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 2, 2012)

Great replate work, flawless.  Truely one of the most ornate American chainring/crank ever made.  Replate worthy.
Please continue to narrate your process


----------



## Wcben (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn Lawrence! That's beautiful!!  I hadn't seen that hub style before.  The chain wheel/cranks/pedals are probably the next step for me too.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 2, 2012)

As far as Blue and/or anyone else knows, this is one of the only known Racycle bottom

brackets with this updated "6 screw" configuration. Most likely ca. 1916 (?) It is unique 

for sure, but esoteric in that you have to make the parts you'll need because they are 

made of "un-obtainium." My guy for plating and polishing is a cool old guy in Orange, Ca. 

I stand by his work, and he is a really nice guy. "Dan the Polisher"....(714) 628-0388  

He does the prep, handles the plating, and polishes the just plated goop  off too. He polishes 

nickel, aluminum, brass, copper, what-have-you. 

I'll try to keep the updates coming. This should be a pretty special machine when complete.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 2, 2012)

The project....


----------



## Wcben (Aug 2, 2012)

The catalog on Howie Cohen's site for 1914 still shows the single large screw on the center of the cranks....yours is even more unique!  Very cool!!


----------



## slick (Aug 2, 2012)

Killer plating Lawrence!! Can't wait to see it in person! Gorgeous!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 3, 2012)

_Will_ we see it in person? The burning question, "Will you ride it?"

LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 3, 2012)

My goal is to get it done, don my period correct sweater, wool tights and 20's black

leather bicycle shoes and ride up to Starbucks when all the neon clad spandex guys

are there sipping their lattes. I'll tip my hat and ask them.........."What year is it?"


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 5, 2012)

I really would like video of that moment. Would that be the Starbucks on El Camino Real World San Clemente?  Ha, marines everywhere.  Semper Fi vintage racer, Semper Fi


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought I would revive the madness. I am sending out parts for plating on monday morning. I have determined this bike to be a 1914-15 Roadster through spending about three hours of looking through Blues catalogs. The Bicycle has ever piece it came with. I am relacing the hubs to a set of ghi sallo 36 hole rims have em already. The threaded cups were a bit messed up one was missing more threads than i wanted to ride on and the other had a hair line crack around the top edge so a trip to the machine shop sorted that out


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 1, 2015)

Here are the new cups


----------



## bikiba (Mar 1, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> My goal is to get it done, don my period correct sweater, wool tights and 20's black
> 
> leather bicycle shoes and ride up to Starbucks when all the neon clad spandex guys
> 
> are there sipping their lattes. I'll tip my hat and ask them.........."What year is it?"




Funny!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Apr 3, 2015)

I think I am going to throw the towel in. I can't get the BB back together. I did spend a bunch on rims, tires, nickel plating what a waste of time and money. These projects seem like money pits another prewar bike I did not ride I can never ever do this again,


GOING TO BE SOME PRETTY RACYCLE STUFF FOR SALE THIS WEEKEND WHEN I HAVE TIME TO PHOTO IT. No dibson anything wait till its posted in the for sale section this weekend


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I thought you sold this? V/r Shawn


----------

